# Help! Foster Cat won't stop Hissing! Need Suggestions!!



## phisigjuliet269 (Feb 27, 2010)

I volunteer at the local SPCA. I was given a 4 month old kitten named Opal that was caught in a humane trap outside. Everytime I come into the room she hisses at me. However when I pick her up she purrs up a storm, licks me, snuggles with me- yet as soon as I put her down and into her huge cage I am keeping her in she begins to hiss- like literally 2 seconds later.

I need to make some progress with her so that when I take her back to the shelter I can get her adopted out. 

She stays in a 5 foot dog crate most of the time but I sit with her and take her out to play. She will play and walk away ok when I am in the room. I would leave her out of the room but she poops and pees on her bed and I don't want her twearing up the room if I leave her out. Plus I dont want her to get to used to being free and then have her revert when she gets locked up at the shelter.

Any suggestions. I fostered 3 other kittens and I adopted 2 so I can't keep her although she is really pretty and sweet.

Any suggestions??

I really want to get her used to people so she doesnt hiss. As soon as anyone picks her up she purrs away and I think once she gets into a home she will be great once she settles in I just need to break her of being a hissy pants so someone will give her a chance!

HEEELLLPPPPP!!! 8)


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

I fostered a cat (Glynda) who did the same thing. Glynda was found in a three-story antique shop and a hole had to be cut in the ceiling to get her out; she was about 4-5 months old. She was with me for more than two months. She stayed mostly in the bedroom on top of the dresser, but she had access to the whole house. When I would go in her room, she started hissing the moment she saw me. I could walk over and pet her, and at the first touch of my hand she immediately started purring, petting, and rolling around for more. As soon as my hand left, the hissing started all over again. She was adopted by a marvelous couple with all the patience necessary for a cat like Glynda. They love her immensely, even though five months later she still hisses unless she's being petted or held. Go figure. :wink: 

Glynda:


----------



## phisigjuliet269 (Feb 27, 2010)

Opal is 4 months old. I dunno if she is going to get adopted if she keeps hissing. I can't keep her at my house for 2 months either. The shelter keeps all of the cats on display if people walk up to her and she is all hissy that is going to hinder her being adopted.

She is so sweet I just wish she would chill out I dont understand why she goes from hissing to a purr machine to being hissy in seconds.

I can't let her run lose because she doesnt like my other cats and she hates my dogs.

I was thinking of letting her be free in the room but I am worried if I give her to much freedom she will be even worse when she goes back to the shelter.

At this point she might have been better had they just spayed and released her back where she was living outside or having her go live at a barn- she doesnt seem to be improving and I have been working with her for a week already.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Try to find some treat, or raw meat, or something she really, really likes. If there's some treat that absolutely grabs her attention, maybe she'll come toward you instead of you approaching her. She may be less likely to hiss. Then again, she may just be hard-wired to hiss, as Glynda was (maybe still is?). I know what you mean about nobody wanting to adopt a hissy cat. I was SO very fortunate that the adoptive couple wanted Glynda in spite of her nature. There are cats like Opal ad Glynda that have so much love and affection inside, but something keeps it locked in until the right circumstances. I know that if the adopters hadn't asked to meet her, I was more than ready to keep her, whether she shut off the hisses or not. Glynda was a beautiful cat inside and out. She just made a funny noise, that's how I saw her. :luv


----------

